# Any decent flats spots in Perdido Bay



## kyudizky

are there any decent flats to fish in Perdido Bay, north of Ono Is. Tarkin, Amica, La Launch???I here everyone mentioning spots all over Pensacola, Escambia, and Blackwater Bays and their rivers but not much on the west side of town. 

I get about 2 1/2 of fishing time(by boat) at sun up on Sat and Sun mornings so I am trying to find some decent spots to fish that are somewhat close to my slip on Perdido Key. 

And unfortunetly i will only be living here for the next 3 weekends so trying to make the most my time left on the water, and hopefully catch my first redfish. So far, lots of trout and not a single red. i think they keep a couple hundred feet distance from my boat at all times! or i just suck. but even sucking if fun on the water.

thanks all!


----------



## Brant Peacher

Yes, there are lot's of places that are very easy to get too. Wolf bay....Bon Secour....tarkin....the ICW near the warf...all of those places hold redfish, trout, and flounder. Wolf Bay is covered with lower slot reds righ now. Go throw popping corks with Gulp shrimparound all the saw grass banks and you will catch your first red. It would be hard not too...


----------



## kyudizky

Hey Brant, I have done fairly well with specs on a mirrodine at the spots you showed me . 

Wolf bay and Bon Secour is a little far to run being that I get a couple of hours to fish. I hate to spend a lot of time running some where eating up fishing time. Tarkin, if it holds fish, is fairly close. Anywhere else around there? What about in the little Bayou Garcon? Anything in there. 

Thanks


----------



## Badfisherman

Where's tarkin? What is the closest launch to wolf bay?


----------



## MAXWELL

Tarkiln is on the east side of Perdido Bay south of the Lillian Bridge, just remember that no combustible motors are allowed in that bayou. I believe the closest launch to Wolf Bay would be the launch under Hwy 59 in Gulf Shores. Good luck


----------



## WILDBILL13

New member here.I was wondering if you can still launch at the old Wolf Bay Lodge site? I know the resturant has moved to Orange Beach .I launched at the old site several years ago-was a good launch-maybe was an honor box? Remember that parking was a problem..Thanks WILDBILL13


----------



## Brant Peacher

Not sure if you can or not. I always just launch at the hwy 59 bridge and then make the 4mile run to Wolf Bay


----------



## kyudizky

MAXWELL,

didn't know that about tarkin, is there some sort of indication (sign) designating were combustable motors can't go, showing were one would have to switch to the trolling motor?


----------



## MAXWELL

As soon as you enter the bayou there is a sign on the right hand side that says no combustible motors. I think that all came about when they made that area a state park preserve.


----------



## Badfisherman

Maxwell--Thanks for the good info!


----------



## Kevdog540

Yes, you can still launch at the wolf bay lodge launch. And I do believe there is an honor box.


----------



## Jighead

> *kyudizky (11/2/2009)*MAXWELL,
> 
> didn't know that about tarkin, is there some sort of indication (sign) designating were combustable motors can't go, showing were one would have to switch to the trolling motor?


This is a stupid question... so you can enter as long as your not running your outboard?Are there any rules about raising it out of the water or are they concerned about prop scares in the grass? I also go around the area in Big Lagoon better save than ticket.


----------



## MAXWELL

JIGHEAD, Tarkiln Bayou has a entrance that is around 20-30 ft wide which only 10-12 ft is deep enough to get a boat in. I am sure they believethe bayoudoesn't flush well enough to have the contaminents of combustible motors in and out of it.


----------



## kyudizky

after looking at maps.live.com in birds eye view, you can see the sign you speek of Maxwell where it goes from Tarkiln bay to Tarkiln bayou. I assume its just the bayou that doesn't allow combustable motors. from that map, it doesn't look like the entrace to the bayou is very deep at all


----------

